# Now just press Enter to post comments in FB. Too much FacebooK!!



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't be surprised if you see any comment on facebook, that seemed incomplete! Because, in an effort to "ease" the posting of comments, now user just need to press "*Enter*" key after entering the words, while posting comments.

So when user needs to enter new line, he has no option except, pressing *Shift + Enter*, which a lot of user will have to figure out themselves.

Do you too think, these random changes are a lot of times, just plain, "irritating!" ?


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2011)

Had Facebook been owned by Apple, this would have been revolutionary, not irritating.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I deactivated my facebook account a month back.

Good riddance.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2011)

ico said:


> Had Facebook been owned by Apple, this would have been revolutionary, not irritating.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2011)

Comments are usually one liners, not a big issue this one.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> I deactivated my facebook account a month back.
> Good riddance.



Welcome to Real world bro... btw, I have heard, "Real World" is a nice place then facebook   is that true?


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it has been around for quite some time. Some time in January my friend created a group and I went to reply but couldn't find the button. He asked me to hit Enter key and it'll be fine.


----------



## azzu (Mar 16, 2011)

I got a Im form my friend that he'z unable to comment on FB.. ..
i was ignoring him..
now i know wat is the problem


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't you press "Enter" to search on Google ?


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes we all do but entering comments by hitting "Enter" in keyboard was not there in Facebook since starting. It has been implemented recently.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 16, 2011)

iWall
iApp
iChat



ico said:


> Had Facebook been owned by Apple, this would have been revolutionary, not irritating.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 16, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> I deactivated my facebook account a month back.
> 
> Good riddance.



How did you deactivate? I wanna do mine, badly


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> How did you deactivate? I wanna do mine, badly



oh.. there is an inbuilt setting, that you can access thru:
Account -> Account Settings -> Deactivate Account

but if you wan't more fun out of deactivating your FB account, there is whole website dedicated to this, known as *Suicide Machine*!!!  Web 2.0 Suicide Machine - Meet your Real Neighbours again! - Sign out forever!


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Mar 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Had Facebook been owned by Apple, this would have been revolutionary, not irritating.



Probably yes , with no Flash content on FB !!!


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 17, 2011)

and all my friends just post videos and nothing else for days..without flash they'd actually start using FB 
But what will happen to the all farmers and fishermen and City-zens (i am talking about farmville,fishville and cityville) !!!!!! 

@Vineet: nice find mate...I think my time to use that site will come soon :glass-tired:


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> How did you deactivate? I wanna do mine, badly



If deactivate , then go with vineet's suggestion.

If delete, then go here *www.facebook.com/help/contact.php?show_form=delete_account


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 17, 2011)

Suicide Machine has stopped Facebook suicide after a cease & desist letter sent to them from Facebook. So the only way to close your account is by the official way.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 17, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> iWall
> iApp
> iChat



Yeah, a big LOL 

And rather than Facebook, iBook or iFacebook...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, as far as I know Suicide Machine deletes all your data from your account, not just deactivate.
It even shows you removing each friend from your friend list, and removing your posts... etc.. pretty sleek!!!


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

Why do u want to give out meaningful social networking...Control addiction and dont add some1 who is not really ur friend.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Suicide Machine has stopped Facebook suicide after a cease & desist letter sent to them from Facebook. So the only way to close your account is by the official way.



Its just sad but understandable why FB have blocked the site. But IMO, people should have the right to choose for such services, if so they want to.

After all, Suicide Machine wasn't doing anything malicious. Just helping people getting off the net a little bit easier.

Also, just deleting your account doesn't guarantee that all the information has been pulled off the Internet. Deleting each and every posts manually, is the only way to be "a little sure" that our existence is completely wiped digitally.
And Suicide Machine was just helping people to do the same thing, but faster.

I don't know why, but I don't think FB has a great future, if it chooses to take sides with the dark force.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 17, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Don't you press "Enter" to search on Google ?



Nope! I use Google Instant.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Nope! I use Google Instant.


 
 !!


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pwnd


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

Goten said:


> Why do u want to give out meaningful social networking...Control addiction and dont add some1 who is not really ur friend.
> 
> Peace~~~!



R u mad.

Ur an addict......hehehehe.

Peace~~~


----------



## Kishor kumar j (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi friend


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 17, 2011)

just now deleted my account it says it will take 14 days to do so................ why not immediately


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Nope! I use Google Instant.



it sucks.



Goten said:


> R u mad.
> 
> Ur an addict......hehehehe.
> 
> Peace~~~



TDF is addictive. Facebook is boring (after all its still a book).



Kishor kumar j said:


> Hi friend



welcome to TDF. read the rules & start posting 



azaad_shri75 said:


> just now deleted my account it says it will take 14 days to do so................ why not immediately



deactivated my profile 2-3 times & reactivated it on request from my friends.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> just now deleted my account it says it will take 14 days to do so................ why not immediately



They think that you will surely change in your mind within two weeks of time and open the FB accidentally, and tada! you're again into that pitfall.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2011)

facebook should had been there in DOS era.....


----------



## Vyom (Mar 18, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> azaad_shri75 said:
> 
> 
> > just now deleted my account it says it will take 14 days to do so................ why not immediately
> ...



The Reality :->

*www.murraythenut.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/internetservice.png​


----------



## abhidev (Mar 21, 2011)

HEheheeee...nice one....


----------

